# Valentines Day!!



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey all!!!


Happy V-Day! I hope everybody has a wonderfully romantic day planned for their significant others, let's share some of our plans so others without them may steal our well thought out ideas hahaha!


My plan tonight is a simple one, I got a template for coupons and made a little booklet for my fiance, I'm cooking her a nice romantic dinner featuring a Pork tender loin, mashed potatoes, roasted carrots and cake with candied peaches on the inside with white frosting for dessert. I'm picking up flowers on the way home as well as the frosting lol. No card for her though, she knows how much I love her already!

What are your plans my fellow fishy friends?!


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Happy Valentine's Day to those who needs Love the most in a time where Love is given to those who already have it. 

Bought a dozen roses and personally delivered them to my gf at her work. Dinner and a movie tonight. Tomorrow night we are going to Medieval Times as they are having a Valentine's Day Special and I got an upgrade to our package as well. We've never been so why not go all out? 

I also bought a single red rose for two of my co-workers who deserves one but wouldn't have gotten one this Valentine's Day and a box of chocolate for my receptionist because she just broke up with her bf of 11 years last month.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Every girl gets roses on valentines day at work...you wanna make all the girls jealous? Deliver roses in July when there's no reason and the girls ask "anniversary?" and your girl answers "no reason"

Mad Jealous!!!! Oh..and they're cheaper then also 

Happy VD Day!!


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Unfortunately not "every" girls gets flowers on V-day  

Not getting anything at all on Valentine's Day while everyone around you are getting flowers, chocolates, and/or teddy bears delivered to them cannot be the greatest feeling ever.

"Just Because" roses have been done before...probably too many times now for it to feel special  But thanks for the suggestion though


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

manhtu said:


> Unfortunately not "every" girls gets flowers on V-day
> 
> Not getting anything at all on Valentine's Day while everyone around you are getting flowers, chocolates, and/or teddy bears delivered to them cannot be the greatest feeling ever.
> 
> "Just Because" roses have been done before...probably too many times now for it to feel special  But thanks for the suggestion though


*I agree. Doing nothing sucks.

Valentine's Day is special, even though there's a lot of hype.

You gotta make your special mate feel great, and in turn, you'll be his/her hero!*


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Well I hope everybodies days went great! I know mine did, everything went over smoothly and the night ended on a good note.

Hope everybody is ready for their next special occasion with their significant others


----------

